# 58th Critérium du Dauphiné Libéré - France June 4-11 2006



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 4, 2006)

58th Critérium du Dauphiné Libéré - France June 4-11 2006

www.VeloNews.com is reporting that on a 4.1km out-and-back course Sunday in Annecy, the American Dave Zabriskie (CSC) beat George Hincapie (Discovery Channel) in the opening prologue of the Dauphiné Libéré by two seconds.

Prologue Results - Top 10 Overall
1. David Zabriskie (USA), Team CSC, 4:35.84
2. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, 4:37.72
3. Stuart O'Grady (Aus), Team CSC, 4:41.91
4. Sebastian Lang (G), Gerolsteiner, 4:42.75
5. Joost Posthuma (Ned), Rabobank, 4:43.19
6. Stijn Devolder (B), Discovery Channel, 4:43.24
7. Alejandro Valverde (Sp), Caisse d'Epargne-Illes Balears, 4:43.45
8. Vladimir Gusev (Rus), Discovery Channel, 4:43.54
9. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, 4:43.84
10. Andrey Kashechkin (Kaz), Würth, 4:44.03

Monday's 207km stage 1 from Annecy to Bourgoin-Jallieu is the longest of the week's offerings and presents an ideal chance for the sprinters to stretch their legs ahead of the climbs later in the race. The course pushes east out of the Savoie into Isere, hitting three Cat. 4 climbs in the final half of the course, with the final one about 20km from a downhill finish.  

It will be interesting to see how Landis (Phonak) and Hincapie (Discovery Channel) go about this event.  Both of these fellows rode with Armstrong in this race a number of times to gauge his fitness as well as the competition.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 5, 2006)

*Fabian Wegmann WINS Stage 1*

Fabian Wegmann WINS Stage 1

www.velonews.com is reporting that Gerolsteiner rider Fabian Wegmann nosed
out Thomas Voeckler (Bouygues Telecom), Egoi Martinez (Discovery Channel)
and Francisco Mancebo (AG2R Prevoyance) to win the 207KM 1st Stage.

The 59th Dauphiné Libéré continues Tuesday with another stage tailored for
the sprinters. The 203km course from Bourgoin-Jallieu to Saint-Galmier dips
along the fringes of the Massif Central and features four Cat. 4 climbs in
what's a bumpier ride than Monday's stage. The final climb comes about 25km
from the finish, which should provide plenty of asphalt for the sprinters to
get their shot at glory.

Results - Stage 1 
1. Fabian Wegmann (G), Gerolsteiner 5:06:36 (40.509 kph)
2. Thomas Voeckler (F), Bouygues Telecom, s.t.
3. Egoi Martinez (Sp), Discovery Channel, s.t.
4. Francisco Mancebo (Sp), AG2R Prevoyance, at 0:02
5. Danilo Napolitano (I), Lampre-Fondital, at 0:13
6. Sebastian Siedler (G), Milram, at 0:13
7. Christopher Horner (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, at 0:13
8. Jose Rojas Gil (Sp), Astaná-Würth, at 0:13
9. Philippe Gilbert (B), Française des Jeux, at 0:13
10. Mauro Da Dalto (I), Liquigas, at 0:13

Overall 
1. Fabian Wegmann (G), Gerolsteiner 5:11:19
2. Thomas Voeckler (F), Bouygues Telecom, at 0:05
3. David Zabriskie (USA), CSC, at 0:05
4. Egoi Martinez (Sp), Discovery Channel, at 0:07
5. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, at 0:07
6. Francisco Mancebo (Sp), AG2R Prevoyance, at 0:09
7. Thor Hushovd (Nor), Credit Agricole, at 0:11
8. Stuart O'grady (Aus), CSC, at 0:11
9. Sebastian Lang (G), Gerolsteiner, at 0:12
10. Joost Posthuma (Nl), Rabobank, at 0:13


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 6, 2006)

*Stage 2 - June 6: Bourgoin-Jallieu - Saint-Galmier, 203 km*

www.cyclingnews.com is reporting that Belgian Rider Philippe Gilbert, Française des Jeux won the 2nd Stage by a whopping 5:19 taking the leader jersey in the process.

Stage 3 on Wednesday is a 43 km time trial starting and finishing in Bourg-de-Péage. This is a tough, up and down stage, and will be a good yardstick for riders such as Floyd Landis (Phonak), Levi Leipheimer (Gerolsteiner), Dave Zabriskie (CSC), Alexandre Vinokourov (Astana-Wurth), Yaroslav Popovych (Discovery), Denis Menchov and Thomas Dekker (Rabobank), and Marco Pinotti (Saunier Duval). 

Stage 2 Results
1 Philippe Gilbert (Bel) Française des Jeux                   4.45.53 (42.605 km/h)
2 Samuel Dumoulin (Fra) AG2R Prevoyance                          5.19
3 Peter Wrolich (Aut) Gerolsteiner                               5.23
4 Thor Hushovd (Nor) Credit Agricole                                 
5 Fabian Wegmann (Ger) Gerolsteiner                                  
6 Marco Marzano (Ita) Lampre-Fondital                                
7 Stuart O'grady (Aus) Team CSC                                      
8 Francisco Mancebo (Spa) AG2R Prevoyance                            
9 Maxim Iglinskiy (Kaz) Team Milram                                  
10 Alejandro Valverde (Spa) Caisse d'Epargne-Illes Balears           
12 George Hincapie (USA) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team        
15 Vladimir Gusev (Rus) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team           
19 Christopher Horner (USA) Davitamon-Lotto               
23 Egoi Martinez (Spa) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team            
24 Oscar Pereiro Sio (Spa) Caisse d'Epargne-Illes Balears            
25 Aitor Hernandez (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi                           
26 Benoit Salmon (Fra) Agritubel                                     
27 Andriy Grivko (Ukr) Team Milram                                   
28 Matteo Carrara (Ita) Lampre-Fondital                              
29 Jose Azevedo (Por) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team             
30 Claudio Corioni (Ita) Lampre-Fondital       
31 Floyd Landis (USA) Phonak Hearing Systems    
33 Ryder Hesjedal (Can) Phonak Hearing Systems      
36 Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team    
39 Christopher Horner (USA) Davitamon-Lotto
50 Michael Barry (Can) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team            
51 Stijn Devolder (Bel) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team           
71 Benjamin Noval (Spa) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team           
72 Levi Leipheimer (USA) Gerolsteiner                                
82 David Zabriskie (USA) Team CSC                                    
133 Guido Trenti (USA) Quick Step-Innergetic                     6.06

Overall Standings after Stage 2
1 Philippe Gilbert (Bel) Française des Jeux                   9.57.13
2 Fabian Wegmann (Ger) Gerolsteiner                              5.22
3 Thomas Voeckler (Fra) Bouygues Telecom                         5.27
4 David Zabriskie (USA) Team CSC                                     
5 Egoi Martinez (Spa) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team         5.29
6 George Hincapie (USA) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team           
7 Francisco Mancebo (Spa) AG2R Prevoyance                        5.31
8 Thor Hushovd (Nor) Credit Agricole                             5.33
9 Stuart O'grady (Aus) Team CSC                                      
10 Sebastian Lang (Ger) Gerolsteiner                             5.34
12 Stijn Devolder (Bel) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team           
14 Vladimir Gusev (Rus) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team     
15 Floyd Landis (USA) Phonak Hearing Systems                         
20 Ryder Hesjedal (Can) Phonak Hearing Systems                       
27 Michael Barry (Can) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team            
29 Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team    5.40
41 Benjamin Noval (Spa) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team          
45 Levi Leipheimer (USA) Gerolsteiner 
49 Jose Azevedo (Por) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team             
133 Guido Trenti (USA) Quick Step-Innergetic                     6.37


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 7, 2006)

*Zabriskie leads American sweep at Dauphiné TT*

www,VeloNews.com is reporting that Team CSC's Dave Zabriskie did what he did best to lead an American sweep of the top four places in Wednesday's 43km individual time trial at the 58th Dauphine Libere. 

Zabriskie was fastest to win for the second time in four days, but it was an American showcase in cycling's Tour de France dress rehearsal, with Floyd Landis (Phonak), Levi Leipheimer (Gerolsteiner) and George Hincapie (Discovery Channel) finishing two-three-four. 

"For some reason, the Americans are talented in time trialing," said Zabriskie, who's now among the best in the world now in the race of truth. "I have a theory. When Americans start cycling, we usually ride a lot by ourselves, while the Europeans always ride in groups. The Americans are just more used to riding alone."

Zabriskie was in a class by himself and the 27-year-old rider from Salt Lake City ripped the undulating course in 52 minutes, 48 seconds (52.48kph) to move to second overall to 2:47 back of race leader Philippe Gilbert (Francaise Des Jeux). 

Zabriskie was fastest at both time splits and beat Landis by 53 seconds. Leipheimer stopped the clock third at 1:17 seconds slower with Hincapie doing well in fourth at 1:35 slower. 

Overnight leader Philippe Gilbert kept his leader's jersey, but saw his lead of 5:22 whittled down to 2:47 going into Thursday's climbing finish atop the fearsome Mont Ventoux. 

Stage Results
1. David Zabriskie (USA), CSC, at 52:48.65 (48.854 km/h), 
2. Floyd Landis (USA), Phonak, at 0:53.00 
3. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, at 1:16.50 
4. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, at 1:34.83 
5. Bert Grabsch (G), Phonak, at 1:38.12 
6. Marco Pinotti (I), Saunier Duval-Prodir, at 1:54.00 
7. Vladimir Gusev (Rus), Discovery Channel, at 1:54.26 
8. Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr), Discovery Channel, at 1:57.34 
9. Alejandro Valverde (Sp), Caisse d'Epargne-Illes Balears, at 2:02.87 
10. Sebastian Lang (G), Gerolsteiner, at 2:03.31 
13. Egoi Martinez (Sp), Discovery Channel, at 2:23.10 
19. Jose Azevedo (Por), Discovery Channel, at 2:48.82 
24. Christopher Horner (USA), Davitamon-Lotto, at 3:01.21 
26. Ryder Hesjedal (Can), Phonak, at 3:09.14 
29. Stijn Devolder (B), Discovery Channel, at 3:11.39 
39. Michael Barry (Can), Discovery Channel, at 3:46.10 
55. Benjamin Noval (Sp), Discovery Channel, at 4:17.30 

General classification after Stage 3
1 Philippe Gilbert (Bel) Française des Jeux                   10.52.41
2 David Zabriskie (USA) Team CSC                                  2.47
3 Floyd Landis (USA) Phonak Hearing Systems                       3.48
4 Levi Leipheimer (USA) Gerolsteiner                              4.20
5 George Hincapie (USA) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team        4.24
6 Bert Grabsch (Ger) Phonak Hearing Systems                       4.34
7 Vladimir Gusev (Rus) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team         4.49
8 Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team      4.57
9 Sebastian Lang (Ger) Gerolsteiner                                   
10 Alejandro Valverde (Spa) Caisse d'Epargne-Illes Balears        4.58
12 Egoi Martinez (Spa) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team         5.12
20 Jose Azevedo (Por) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team          5.53
22 Christopher Horner (USA) Davitamon-Lotto                       6.03
26 Ryder Hesjedal (Can) Phonak Hearing Systems                        
27 Stijn Devolder (Bel) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team        6.07
37 Michael Barry (Can) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team         6.45
48 Benjamin Noval (Spa) Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team        7.19


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 8, 2006)

*Leipheimer grabs Dauphiné Lead*

www.VeloNews.com is reporting that American Cyclist Levi Leipheimer (Gerolsteiner) surged into the overall lead Thursday at the 58th Dauphiné Libéré after a superb performance up Mont Ventoux on a day that saw many of the top favorites succumb to the giant of Provence. 

The 58th Dauphine Libere continues Friday with the 155km fifth stage from Sisteron to Briancon. The route passes over the Cat. 4 Col de Sarraut at 36km and the Cat. 3 Col Lebraut at 57.5km before hitting the day's main obstacle with the beyond category Col d'Izoard at 135km. From there, it's a fast descent to Briancon, where the stage finishes with the short climb to the citidal above the valley floor,  

Results - Stage 4
1. Denis Menchov (Rus), Rabobank, 4:50:37 (38.41kph),
2. Christophe Moreau (F), Ag2r, s.t. 
3. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, at 0:15 
4. Jose Azevedo (Por), Discovery Channel, at 0:29 
5. Sylvain Chavanel (F), Cofidis, at 0:54 
6. Bernhard Kohl (A), T-Mobile, at 0:54 
7. Francisco Mancebo (Sp), Ag2r, at 1:04 
8. Sergio Paulinho (Por), Würth, at 1:15 
9. Pietro Caucchioli (I), Credit Agricole, at 1:19 
10. Maxim Iglinskiy (Kaz), Milram, at 1:30

Overall, after stage 4
1. Levi Leipheimer (USA), Gerolsteiner, 15:47:53 
2. Denis Menchov (Rus), Rabobank, at 0:28 
3. Philippe Gilbert (Bel), Française des Jeux, at 1:08 
4. Jose Azevedo (Por), Discovery Channel, at 1:47 
5. Christophe Moreau (F), Ag2r, at 1:48 
6. Sylvain Chavanel (F), Cofidis, at 2:08 
7. Francisco Mancebo (Sp), Ag2r, at 2:10 
8. Bernhard Kohl (A), T-Mobile, at 2:25 
9. George Hincapie (USA), Discovery Channel, at 3:02 
10. Sergio Paulinho (Por), Würth, at 3:20


----------

